# [xfce] gcc-4.1 ftree-vectorize -> segfault (résolu)

## blasserre

Bonjour à tous

bah tout est dans le titre, 

- j'ai passé mon portable ce week end en gcc-4.1 suivant le guide de migration

- j'ai rajouté le petit ftree-vectorize dont je n'attendais pas grand chose si ce n'est des emmerdes

- j'ai fait mon -e system et mon -e world en zappant les paquets casse-bonbons

  (trop longs à compiler ou posant problème :  quanta emacs mozilla glame openobex gallery wine kdevelop firefox mitagen quodlibet boehm)

resultat : startxfce4 broute sur l'ouverture de session et finit par ouvrir un bureau sur lequel je ne peux pas faire grand chose :

j'ai une taskbar je n'ai pas mes joli cursors mes clics n'ouvrent pas de menu 

-> pas de xfwm, xfdesktop, xfce4-panel ; lancés manuellement, les trois segfaultent

y a t'il quelqu'un chez qui ça marche ? 

d'avance merci

----------

## kwenspc

vires le repertoire dans ton hom .xfce ou un truc comme ça.

Sinon pour le --ftree-vectorize ben si tu es sûr que ça vient de là (j'en doute un peu, xfce me crash à la tronche parfois aussi et j'ai pas cette option car encore en gcc 3.x) ben re-emerge le avec ce flag en moins dans les cflags pi voilà  :Neutral: 

----------

## blasserre

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> vires le repertoire dans ton hom .xfce ou un truc comme ça.
> 
> Sinon pour le --ftree-vectorize ben si tu es sûr que ça vient de là (j'en doute un peu, xfce me crash à la tronche parfois aussi et j'ai pas cette option car encore en gcc 3.x) ben re-emerge le avec ce flag en moins dans les cflags pi voilà 

 

virer le(s?) répertoire(s?) j'ai tenté   :Confused:   désolé j'avais oublié de le préciser

virer le flag j'ai tenté pour xfdesktop qui continue à segfaulter   :Evil or Very Mad: 

je me demande si ça ne vient pas d'une bibliothèque à la mords-moi-le-noeud appelée par une autre bibliothèque... qui fait que je vais passer 3 semaines à identifier la source du problème   :Crying or Very sad: 

y'a pas un débogueur fou dans le coin ?

par contre jusqu'ici, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec xfce (hors installations bancales : xfweather) jamais de crash impromptus... de la belle mécanique quoi ! c'est ce qui m'étonne d'autant plus

EDIT : ouh la boulette s/librairie/bibliothèque/

----------

## kwenspc

tu peux essayer un strace xfdesktop  > resultat.txt  

c'est assez verbeux  :Laughing:   mais au moins tu pourras clairement voir si c'est xfdesktop qui foire ou autre chose.

----------

## El_Goretto

Même chose (j'ai tenté le vectorize-tout-çà, et migration gcc 4.1 dans la foulée).

Résultat: xfce cassé, KDE et gnome pareil.

Windowmaker, fidèle à lui même, a tenu bon... Raaah, je viens de me rappeler pourquoi c'est le WM de mon compte root depuis 3 ans  :Smile: 

Bon, ben marche arriere pour le vectorize-tout-çà.

----------

## geekounet

Le problème doit venir de gtk+ avec le cflag -ftree-vectorize, le problème existait déjà avant. Mais de mon côté, je n'ai plus ce problème avec la version ~x86  :Smile: 

----------

## galerkin

/OFF 

ce qui rassure c'est que même les (nouveaux) veterants ont des problèmes...

/OFF

ok je ...

il me semblait il y a quelque semaine que ce flag n'était pas encore safe???

ce n'est plus le cas?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> il me semblait il y a quelque semaine que ce flag n'était pas encore safe???
> 
> ce n'est plus le cas?

 

Hein?  :Smile: 

Et alors, c'est le privilège des vétérans de péter leur système avec un flag pas safe, et de s'en sortir avec élégance en disant: "même pas mal!"  :Wink: 

La même manip' d'un débutant, tout de suite, on lui jette des petits cailloux pointus en lui disant que c'est bien fait  :Smile:  On a la classe ou on l'a pas, hein  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sinon pour le --ftree-vectorize ben si tu es sûr que ça vient de là (j'en doute un peu, xfce me crash à la tronche parfois aussi et j'ai pas cette option car encore en gcc 3.x) ben re-emerge le avec ce flag en moins dans les cflags pi voilà 

 

+ 1 , il en prend plein la gue*** le -ftree-vectorize ... Et puis le privilèges des vétérants est d'être en full unstable   :Razz:   comme pierreg . Cela fait qques mois que j'avais essayé sur mon portable et puis j'étais revenu à mes safe flags mais je retenterais bien , histoire de voir si vous ne l'accusé pas à tort cette flag ...

                                                                        @ +

----------

## blasserre

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Raaah, je viens de me rappeler pourquoi c'est le WM de mon compte root depuis 3 ans 

 

d'un autre coté, KDE en root... autant installer windows  :Wink: 

@kwenpc: effectivement c'est verbeux, mais ça tombe bien c'est ça ou vaisselle+bouffe   :Cool: 

@pierreg: c'est ce que je viens de tenter : gtk+-2.8.20-r1 pas mieux   :Confused:  la vérité est ailleurs

@galerkin: comment ça "pas safe" ? comment ça des problèmes ?

pas du tout... j'ai une petite sauvegarde bien au chaud qui ne vas pas tarder à retourner d'où elle vient  :Mr. Green: 

c'est juste que ça m'énnèèèèrrveeuuu !

edit:

@man in the hill: tu peux faire le malin, mais pas te foutre de la gu**le d'un vétéran qui a su garder une âme de n00b  :Mr. Green: 

et je n'ai jamais dit que ça venait du ftree-vectorize ! même si je le pense très fort

----------

## Tom_

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Et puis le privilèges des vétérants est d'être en full unstable    comme pierreg 

 

Etre en -* ca doit être le pied.  :Laughing:  Mélanger gcc-4.2 et le ftree-vectorize ca doit sympa. Sans compter le reste.

----------

## guilc

Rohhhhhh ! le vétéran qui utilise pas la fonction recherche  :Laughing: 

On en parlait ici de ce flag  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-466225-highlight-ftreevectorize.html

----------

## geekounet

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Et puis le privilèges des vétérants est d'être en full unstable    comme pierreg  
> 
> Etre en -* ca doit être le pied.  Mélanger gcc-4.2 et le ftree-vectorize ca doit sympa. Sans compter le reste.

 

Ça je le ferai sur ma prochaine install ^^ (avec paludis tout ça ...). Ça sera ma 7e Gentoo dis donc  :Razz: 

----------

## blasserre

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Rohhhhhh ! le vétéran qui utilise pas la fonction recherche 
> 
> On en parlait ici de ce flag 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-466225-highlight-ftreevectorize.html

 

roohh ça va hein.... ce vieux post du 28 mai !

tu vas pas me faire croire que c'est encore d'actualité  :Mr. Green: 

ou bien... ou bien !!...

MAIS QUE FONT LES DEVS ?? ANIGEL !?

bon trève de plaisanteries, faut que je trouve le moyen de gérer mes cflags par paquet   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> bon trève de plaisanteries, faut que je trouve le moyen de gérer mes cflags par paquet  

 

[EMERGE]régler les CFLAGS par paquet \o/  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Eh ben voilà, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir...  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

bon bah j'ai échappé ni à la bouffe ni à la vaisselle   :Sad: 

j'ai passé fontconfig sans vectorize; j'ai du mieux (un joli curseur) mais c'est tout 

demain je fais un point de sauvegarde et   :Arrow:  ~x86   :Twisted Evil: 

si ça marche, ça marche, sinon je repasse le tout en stable gcc-4.1 sans l'option qui tue

et je verrais pour gérer les CFLAGS par paquet

merci à tous pour les tuyaux et les liens que j'avais vu, mais pas relu, avant de faire le grand saut

to be continued...

----------

## man in the hill

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> to be continued...

 

Tu m'étonnes vu le plan   :Wink:   :Laughing:   ! j'hésite à vous accompagner les gars pour la flag -ftree-vectorize avec ma tour car mon portable qui test tout d'habitude est encore au sav (ça fait plus d'un mois , je suis gavé !)  mais je suis dèjà en full ~amd64 sans gcc-4.1.1 ,

gtk par ex:

```
crazy_gentoo faya %

 emerge -pv  gtk+

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.2  USE="X -debug -doc jpeg -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Enjoy !

                                                                                   @ +

----------

## geekounet

J'ai testé la compilation de fontconfig avec -ftree-vectorize (hé oui j'ai pas encore tout compilé avec, j'ai remis ce flag ya qq jours), et effectivement ça segfault avec. Mais bon la solution est simple :

```
# echo 'CFLAGS="${CFLAGS/-ftree-vectorize/}"' > /etc/portage/env/media-libs/fontconfig
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai testé la compilation de fontconfig avec -ftree-vectorize (hé oui j'ai pas encore tout compilé avec, j'ai remis ce flag ya qq jours), et effectivement ça segfault avec. Mais bon la solution est simple :
> 
> ```
> # echo 'CFLAGS="${CFLAGS/-ftree-vectorize/}"' > /etc/portage/env/media-libs/fontconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Wouahhh... ça commence à jouer serré à ce que je vois   :Laughing:   :Wink:   ....

----------

## blasserre

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'ai testé la compilation de fontconfig avec -ftree-vectorize (hé oui j'ai pas encore tout compilé avec, j'ai remis ce flag ya qq jours), et effectivement ça segfault avec. Mais bon la solution est simple :
> 
> ```
> # echo 'CFLAGS="${CFLAGS/-ftree-vectorize/}"' > /etc/portage/env/media-libs/fontconfig
> ```
> ...

 

han l'abus !   :Shocked:  si vous dites les choses en 3 fois !!!

mon problème c'est qu'il y a d'autres trucs qui déconnent et que je vois pas trop comment mettre le doigt dessus à part en compilant paquet par paquet

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   J'ai testé la compilation de fontconfig avec -ftree-vectorize (hé oui j'ai pas encore tout compilé avec, j'ai remis ce flag ya qq jours), et effectivement ça segfault avec. Mais bon la solution est simple :
> 
> ```
> # echo 'CFLAGS="${CFLAGS/-ftree-vectorize/}"' > /etc/portage/env/media-libs/fontconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Bah oui mais avant, je pensais que le problème venait de gtk+ lui même et pas de fontconfig, parce que à l'époque les applis QT n'avait pas de pb. Mais l'un de tes posts précédants m'a mis le doute, et donc j'ai testé. Désolé de mon erreur   :Embarassed: 

----------

## blasserre

salut à tous,

pour ne pas avoir 768 paquets à recompiler, je fais un peu de ménage, et à ma grande stupeur emerge -pv --depclean me renvoie libstdc++-v3. je me dis : "hum bizarre je l'ai emergé en mettant gcc à jour" je relis le guide et je vois qu'il est emergé en --oneshot (donc pas ajouté au world). depclean a donc raison de le virer !

d'où mes questions :

- est-ce judicieux et normal ?

- à quoi ça sert ? 

je pensais que c'était pour garder la compatibilité avec les trucs compilés avec gcc-3 ; donc rien à part peut-être openoffice-bin (et le driver nvidia mais c'est sur une autre machine). donc avec mon pois-chiche, je pense que je vais casser ce(s) paquet(s) en faisant mon depclean et je me demande donc pourquoi le --oneshot   :Question: 

merci à tous d'avoir pitié d'un pauvre vieux boulet

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, beh moi tout remarche (KDE compris) en enlevant de ftree-vectorize (on s'en serait douté).

En passant, moins de 24h pour un emerge -e system && emerge -e world (~850 ebuild, comprenant OOo, KDE, Gnome, xfce, wm, etc.), avec un Core 2 Duo E6600... (désolé, mes bas instincts de prédateur de bogomips qui ressurgissent  :Wink: ).

----------

## galerkin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En passant, moins de 24h pour un emerge -e system && emerge -e world (~850 ebuild, comprenant OOo, KDE, Gnome, xfce, wm, etc.), avec un Core 2 Duo E6600... (désolé, mes bas instincts de prédateur de bogomips qui ressurgissent )
> 
> 

 

Frimeur... enfin maintenant je comprends mieux pourquoi tu peux t'amuser avec les nouveaux flags   :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

MOUAHAHAHHA   :Twisted Evil:   RÉSOLU !

soluce -> gtk+-2.10.2 (M~) + dépendances

je garde fontconfig sans ftree-vectorize par contre je retente xfce-base/* et gtk-engines-xfce avec !

si ça c*uille je fais signe sinon je fais le mort

sinon mes quelques applis kde (k3b konqueror) marchent apparament nickel  

merci à tous et spéciale dédicace à man in the hill   :Wink: 

grummmbllllmm ! 

j'étais en train de chercher si j'avais des applis gnome avant de cliquer sur [poster], 

je tombe sur evince... marche pas   :Evil or Very Mad:  (pas de render du pdf)

menfin ! c'est une autre histoire

----------

